# Plans :Building a portable chainsaw mill



## PaulK (Jul 24, 2010)

Do any members have or sell plans for building your own portable chainsaw mill? I would like to build one that I could hitch to my truck and take to wherever I find the logs.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

PaulK said:


> . . . I would like to build one that I could hitch to my truck . . .



Those aren't called chain saw mills, I think you're thinking of something called a 105mm Howitzer. 

Seriously, I don't think I have ever seen a CSM large enough to need to be towed. The forte of the CSM is its portability - you can take it into the woods to take apart the log that's too big to get out. 

Sorry I can't help.







.


----------



## PaulK (Jul 24, 2010)

Howitzer:laughing:. Actually, directly after posting I realized the portable sawmill has a blade and not a chainsaw! Since then and much more research I think the Alaskan CSM will suit my needs. The limited market where I live just makes these products so much more expensive. Thanks anyway Texas!


----------

